# Photographer's Notebook



## myfotoguy (Mar 16, 2011)

Curious if anyone keeps a "Photographer's Notebook". Bascially, a place to keep ideas, reminders, notes, whatever. I started one a while back and made a few entries, but now want to get back at keeping it. 

Some of my thoughts why I started one, and what I intend to do:

I started one to store tips and reminders I want to have at hand (particularly for situations I may not shoot in very often so I want the notes that meant most to me at hand as a reminder).

I'm also starting to keep "shot notes" to jot down thoughts from specific photo shoots, or adventures. Things that didn't work,, things I need to do differently (and how if appropriate or ideas to try in a similar situation next time).

Another thing I am planning to put in the notebook are tips and notes for situations I plan to be in some day, or motivation or technique articles.

Lastly, a place to keep ideas that come to me. Someitmes things I saw in a magazine, or an idea for a specific creative picture in a particular place, etc, etc.

My platfrom is Evernote, but OneNote from Microsoft works too. I suppose a good 'ol fashion notebook would work too. One thing about Evernote is there is a browser plug-in that allows you to "clip" things from web pages. Another nice thing about Evernote is you can sycn it to your desktop, laptop, netbook, etc. or use the web version. I think there is an iphone version too.

Anyone else keeping one?
Any ideas?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I do, but I wouldn't call it a photographer's notebook though...  It's more work related (not photography) than anything else.  I do write ideas down in there when they come to me though.  Mostly just because I almost always have it with me.

I find that I rarely have to go back to it though.  The act of writing it down makes me remember it pretty good...

For notes while shooting - what settings I'm using, stuff like that - I keep a digital voice recorder in my camera bag.  If I think I'm going to want to know the settings later, I use that and just say what I'm doing as I do it.  I like that better than a notebook because it doesn't tie up my hands and it doesn't slow me down by having to stop and write a bunch of crap down.

If I'm at the computer when an idea comes to me, I'll write it down on this little program - Tomboy Notes.
Tomboy : Simple note taking


----------



## kasperjd4 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a big sketch book that I write out my ideas and sketch out the shots onto. Other than that I always keep a notepad in my pocket that I write stuff down on.


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 17, 2011)

I keep a photography notebook in my purse.. : ) I write everything down in it.. : ) I write down ideas on shots I might think or see. Any poses I might think of. Colors I see togther that are appealing. Tips I learn. Everything.. lol.. 

"Notebook. No photographer should be without one!" - Ansel Adams


----------



## e.rose (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep   I have 2... a big 5 subject one I'll carry with me when I'm going to do something specific and a smaller travel-sized one in my camera bag for those spur of the moment things.


----------



## Drake (Mar 17, 2011)

I do. Started a few weeks ago. I've been reading quite a lot of books lately, so I've got lots of techniques that are new to me, ideas etc. I keep mine as a simple txt file (Windows notepad), synchronized to my Android smartphone via Dropbox. I am definitely checking out Evernote though, thanks myfotoguy. I also thought about keeping an oldschool notebook, but it wouldn't be too convenient for me. My PC is on all the time I'm home, and when I'm not, a smartphone isn't that bad for quick short notes either.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm not sure how I'd write down an idea for a photograph in a notebook, other than sketching the scene - and I can't draw for toffee.  If I had one, I guess I'd mostly use it for writing down settings that worked in certain situations so I could refer back to them.  But having said that, when can we ever take the same shot twice?


----------



## Drake (Mar 17, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I'm not sure how I'd write down an idea for a photograph in a notebook, other than sketching the scene - and I can't draw for toffee.  If I had one, I guess I'd mostly use it for writing down settings that worked in certain situations so I could refer back to them.  But having said that, when can we ever take the same shot twice?


How about locations you'd like to visit again during the golden hour? Or any other time of day or night? Or perhaps equipped with a different lens?


----------



## Overread (Mar 17, 2011)

I've tried but I think I need calligraphy lessons first - otherwise I end up having to spend age decoding what it is that I just wrote  That and I'm bad at remembering to actually bring the thing with me or remembering where I left it last.....


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 17, 2011)

I have one of these - I have a subscription to photo magazines so if there's an article or technique in there I really like I note down the basics in my notebook.

It's easier to carry one medium sized notebook than an armful of photo mags when I'm taking my camera out with me!


----------



## Forkie (Mar 17, 2011)

Drake said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure how I'd write down an idea for a photograph in a notebook, other than sketching the scene - and I can't draw for toffee.  If I had one, I guess I'd mostly use it for writing down settings that worked in certain situations so I could refer back to them.  But having said that, when can we ever take the same shot twice?
> ...


 Pretty good suggestions


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 17, 2011)

I keep several and often suggest it to younger photogs.

#1  Locations: Keep notes on potential locations to use including orientation, best time to shoot, contact info for authorization to shoot and a sketch of the place. This one gets transfered to a computer so that it is more easily searched.

#2  Ideas: That one is mostly sketches. For photos but also for props, costumes or other details which could end up in photos or paintings. I also keep in there names and phone numbers of potential models.

#3  Is the technical one. I'll put in lightning set ups that I like when trying different things and various ideas of things to try.


----------



## AmazingGrace0385 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sure do. I keep a "pose gallery" of images I use for inspiration. I also have a steno pad I write down things I learn or want to remember.


----------

